# S550 - where to get the work done?



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all,

So I've managed to get myself a brand new (read near 30 yr old) S550. Really pleased about it and planning on getting a bit of a trip underway ASAP.

There are a couple of things I want to sort in it before I do though and thought I would turn to the forum to see if anyone knows where I might be able to get the below done in pretty short order:

Deaden the sound in the dash - the noise in the drivers cab is pretty loud, more so than I think is reasonable to deal with over hours of driving.

Re carpet the cab - I would like to have a go at this myself, but can't help but think that someone else would do a considerably better job than me.

Reline walls with paper - same as above, but even more noticeable if an amateur such as me completed the job.

Any ideas on where I could get the above done in the next month or so? Hopefully not too big a set of jobs, but I can't find anywhere that looks right, Google not very helpful...

Ta.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer*

Hi iagori,

Point 1 a couple of companies advertise sound deadening material in the back of MMM. Alternatively google engine bay sound deadening material.

Point2 make a pattern and then buy an off cut of carpet to fit. Cut it out and then send it to. A carpet whipper ( the carpet shops will have contacts they can give you. Expect to pay up to £3 a metre . I think it depends on where you live as to the actual cost sometimes you can get it done cheaper. I did the whole van with carpet and whipping for £170.

Point 3. Not a good idea. Paper is not very hard wearing and the confined space of even a Hymer. A class the paper will get damaged and then you have the devils own job to either match the repair or strip and re paper. If you have to do it at all then strip out the van just leaving the furniture , then mask off with paper and masking tape (this will take some time but be careful to edge in everything. Then go a buy some spray paint tins deco paint is in the hardware stores in a variety of colours. Personally, I would look for a matt or silk finish which is why I would not use car spray. Get a set of masks and paper overalls from screwfix or toolstation and then set to and spray it. This way if you damage an area ie scratch it you will have a tin that matches and with masking off the local area damaged you can mend it.

Best of luck with the van ............Ned


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you search around there are some papers made specifically for lining vans. Hard wearing and washable.
You can also buy a thin lining carpet, again specifically made for the job (Ebay). In some ways the carpet is the easier option (walls) as all you do is spray with carpet adhesive and apply, always leaving too much carpet so that you can trim off the excess while the carpet is tacked in place, then finish off sticking the rest down when you have trimmed it to fit.
Floor carpets are not usually fitted tight like in your home, they fit close with rounded corners that are really easy to design. The edges are then "Whipped" on a special machine to prevent fraying. With the anti-slip rubber underneath you should be well set up.

Alan


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Carpets*

We had new carpets fitted and whipped for our van recently. There are 3 in total and it was £103 for everything. We did give the carpet man a template though. Unfortunately we are in the North so would not be good for you.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Humerus 550*

We used "Noisekiller" material over the whole of our Hymer front board. It made a lot of difference. We used the left over on the base of the wardrobe....that helped with the wheel noise too!

Sundial


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, appreciate it.

Have gotten in touch with Noisekiller and am awaiting a response.

Hopefully they will come back to me shortly. The other jobs aren't as urgent, but would still like to do them so will look into sorting myself.

Thanks again.


----------

